# Questioning Reality



## GrayTW (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm just wondering, are the constant thought patterns like, "Is reality real?", "Are other people real?" etc. just a part of DR? Or is it something in itself, as a part of anxiety? Or Both?

The reason I ask is, I do not experience Depersonalization. I BELIEVE I do experience Derealization, but I'm not 100% sure. I hear of more people experiencing DP than DR. I only notice a few things when it comes to DR, like sometimes I'm in a constant dream-like state, I'm "one step removed" from the people around me, and so on.

I'm just wondering if when my anxiety and DR fade, will these thoughts (questions of reality, thoughts/feelings of other people not being real, or being "empty vessels") occur less often, and when they do will they not bother me as much? I feel as if the thoughts will never leave me and I'll be stuck in the cycle of "thoughts causing feelings causing thoughts". As if these thoughts will haunt me forever, which scares me even more and causes more anxiety and DR.

My life is kind of hectic right now. I have no "solid foundation" when it comes to where I'm going to live, future career, schooling which could play into my anxiety.

Any positive ideas/info/help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

I have not been diagnosed, but I believe I have only derealization; I've got all the symptoms (well, not at all but most). Hopefully seeing a therapist this fall. You should too. How long has this been going on for out of curiousity?

I've been 2 years with it this summer. I used to be a somewhat anxious person but I'm not anymore... I barely get anxious, I'm more apathetic. I've never stopped questioning reality, but then again I'm not free from my dr. I've actually come to acept that nothing is real, but I keep living and doing what I normally do because.. well, I don't know acutally.

I think it's more of a "putting this questions/thoughts" out of your mind, it might help things. I think (not sure) that people who have gotten rid of their dr/dp don't really think/believe in those thoughts. Maybe someone could confrim or correct what I'm saying here.

Find some stability! That should be your priority. That could be causing you a lot of stress/anxiety on top of your dr related anieties. I don't have much else to offer you as I haven;t a found a way out of dr yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

YOu helpedme so Ill help you, mine started over a year ago and its JUST delusion, Ive escaped it before and u know what? Then EERYTHING became normal again and I was like LOLOLOLOLLOLOL HOW THE FUCK COULD I BELIEE SUCH A THING cause everyone IS infact real. lol its a funn thing. Cacuse when ur out of it its like LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL WHAT THE FUCK but when ur deluded by false thoughts and delusions its hard to see the obvious facts of reality.
Trust me just get out there dont do as me and isolate and fuckup harder... what helped me? realizing hell there is no souls, reality is solid. Im a body, chemicals and energy flesh n blood. like EVERYONE. They are JUST like me, and if they knew what I was thinking theyd CRY.
Evolution is a fact, reading into it is what helps me, cause it doesnt change anything except scary false farytales...
I mean humanity GROW UP. Back in the day they had no clue, now we hae proven it. WE ARE OUR BODIES. Perfect and worth just as much. We have a soul, but not a magical eternal one.
Dno if Im offending you(if ur religious) but this is what helps me a bit. Knowing were all real. Nothing is fake
Ur completely right its the feeling of it that ur brain creates that makes u so anxious. I almost killed myself twice this year... Just from thoughts... THOUGHTS THAT ARE JUST THOUGHTS THERE IS NO TRUTH TO THEM.
The world dont give a crap about me, Im not important and "the one and only"... but Im perfect like every other perfect human being. Were all unique PERFECT and lovely.
Thats the beauty NOONE is the same
See what happens is that ur unsatisfied with ur life and dont deal with it dead on, disconnect all relations to it and with it everyone else "dissapears" until ur urself again...

See u got to take into account all the "fakeness" we face everyday, advertises, movies, tv shows, religion, games etc, fantasy stories from childhood, night dreams etc.

When u watch a TV show u know deep within that their just playing a role, its a feeling u get when u see the TV star in a real life interview, its like a complete new person. Then if u take into account that all the people u meet in your life has actually been programmed by their childhood and society and "act" all day without even being aware of it. So do you, but when u disconnect to your "core being" u see everyones "play" is fake...Cause then u connect with them at THAT level - naked -. 
Everyone IS real, but they seem fake cause their acting behind their clothes/behaior is fake or something.
Atleast thats a theory I got... then when urnot aware of this at the time u try to make sense of it and the mind is so scared and makes up fantasies and delude you
When ur numb and ur personality is kind of "numbed" in protection fro emotions and reality this is how u will percieve others too dead without emotions

Man that actually made sense LOL

LOVE IS REAL, JOY IS REAL, BEAUTY IS REAL.
Know what I mean?

Eventually when u reenter society and dare to be in your personality again and dare to have relations to people everything will come back and be clear again..

Everyone IS real we all know this cause we arepp


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I believe those thoughts are part and parcel of the derealisation, I seem to suffer, pretty much anyway, only from dr at the moment; and these thoughts plague me constantly.

Because the world appears 'unreal' you start to question if it is, in fact, real. Simple really. Only the more you try to fight these thoughts, the stronger they will become, especially with OCD.

If I tell you not to think about an apple... what do you automatically do? Try to just go with the thoughts, after all, where can they really take you? It's scary as hell to do, I'm currently just trying to go through with it at the moment, but I haven't had any catastrophic, breakdown causing epiphanies. Not yet anyway.

These are 'intrusive thoughts' or 'ruminations', and the more you try to fight them; the more you fuel them. Try not to give them the satisfaction.

It's bloody hard though! :shock:


----------



## GrayTW (Jun 17, 2007)

I was told the less aware we are of ourselves, the happier we are. I gotta shift my focus from me to other people/things in order to heal fully I think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah maybe true, but dont go into denial of yourself


----------

